# Pledges



## GouRonin (Mar 11, 2002)

How many of the Parker Kenpoists here still use the belt pledges as part of their belt system?


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 11, 2002)

Well, I know GD7 does as he has said so, and the school I go to has them posted on the wall but I have yet to hear any students have to recite them. The first kenpo school I went to, you had to recite the kenpo pledge a couple of times a week. 

:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

Belt Pledge?  If its what I think it is, I've heard the kids classes do it, but haven't seen any adult classes do it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, I require all the Pledges.  I don't think many other studios do however, sad.  I feel there is much to learn and ponder.  Like other areas of our art, we should not lessen the philosophy.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes.  We still use the pledges.  And I believe that some of the wording is slightly different than the originals(in our schools).

Michael


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

No pledges here.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 12, 2002)

My first instructor had us use the pledges even though we were a Tracy school.  I thought they were a great idea.


----------



## Robbo (Mar 12, 2002)

We have pledges for each belt, but we only had to repeat them after the grading instructor. Do you guys have to memorize them. Do you have to keep the all straight? Could get a little much at 5th degree. Or is the only pledge that is relevent the one for your rank?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Kenpo beginner question here:

Whats the pledge?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 12, 2002)

There are several..... one for each Belt ..... Orange through Black.  They can be found near the beginning of Infinite Insights Volume #'s 3, 4, & 5.

Kenpo Pledges:

ORANGE BELT PLEDGE
           I UNDERSTAND THAT I AM BUT A BEGINNER IN A NEW 
     AND FASCINATING ART WHICH WILL DIRECT ME TO GREATER  
     OBLIGATIONS AND RESPONSIBILITIES. TO HONOR MY  
     OBLIGATIONS AND RESPONSIBILITIES, I PLEDGE MYSELF TO  
     SERVE MY INSTRUCTOR, FELLOW STUDENTS, AND FELLOW
     MEN. 

PURPLE BELT PLEDGE
            I HOLD THE ART OF KENPO SACRED, AND FREELY TAKE  
     UPON MYSELF THE OBLIGATION AND RESPONSIBILITY THAT I 
     SHALL NEVER MISUSE MY SKILL TO HURT OR MAKE AFRAID. I 
     SHALL FIGHT ONLY IF FORCED TO DEFEND MYSELF, AND SHALL 
     BE SLOW TO ANGER, LOATH TO TAKE OFFENSE, QUICK TO 
     FORGIVE AND TO FORGET PERSONAL AFFRONT. 

BLUE BELT PLEDGE 
             I SHALL NEVER LET PRIDE RULE MY PASSIONS, AND WILL
        DEFEND WITH ALL THE SKILL I POSSESS: THE WEAK, THE 
        HELPLESS, AND THE OPPRESSED. I PLEDGE AN 
        UNSWERVING  LOYALTY TO THE ASSOCIATION AND MY 
        INSTRUCTOR. IN  ADDITION, I PLEDGE AN UNENDING EFFORT 
        TO EARN THE SELF  SAME LOYALTY FROM THOSE WHO LOOK 
        TO ME FOR TRAINING. 

GREEN BELT PLEDGE 
             I PLEDGE A CONTINUED EFFORT TO SHARPEN MY SKILLS, 
        TO  INCREASE MY KNOWLEDGE, AND BROADEN MY 
        HORIZONS. I SHALL  OBLIGATE MYSELF UNDER THE 
        DIRECTION OF MY INSTRUCTOR TO  LEARN THE SKILLS OF A 
        TEACHER, WHICH WILL ENABLE ME TO  TEACH MY SKILLS IN 
        THE PRESCRIBED MANNER OUTLINED BY MR. PARKER.

3RD DEGREE BROWN BELT PLEDGE 
              I PLEDGE THAT AS MY SKILL AS A TEACHER PROGRESSES,
         I WILL NEVER CONDEMN, RIDICULE, EMBARRASS, OR SHAME 
         ANY  STUDENT OR FELLOW INSTRUCTOR IN THE PRESENCE 
         OF A CLASS  OR GROUP. ALL GRIEVANCES OR DISPUTES 
         SHALL BE CONDUCTED  IN PRIVATE, AWAY FROM GROUP 
         OBSERVATION.

2ND DEGREE BROWN BELT PLEDGE 
            I UNDERSTAND THAT LIKE A DOCTOR, THE PRIVATE 
         AFFAIRS OF STUDENTS AND FELLOW INSTRUCTORS THAT 
         COME TO MY ATTENTION DURING THE EXERCISING OF MY 
         RESPONSIBILITIES ARE PRIVILEGE COMMUNICATIONS AND 
         MUST NEVER BE DISCUSSED WITH ANY LIVING  SOUL. I VOW 
         THAT I WILL NEVER VIOLATE THIS PLEDGE NOR ANY OTHER 
         FOR THE SAKE OF PERSONAL BENEFIT. 

1ST BROWN BELT PLEDGE 
             I HONOR AND HOLD SACRED THE RIGHT OF ALL MEN TO 
         PROTECT THEMSELVES. I FURTHER HOLD THAT AS A TRAINED 
         MARTIAL ARTIST IN KENPO, I WILL TAKE UPON MYSELF ALL 
         OBLIGATIONS AND RESPONSIBILITIES DEEMED SACRED TO 
         MY GOD, FAMILY, COUNTRY, AND ASSOCIATION. 	

1ST BLACK BELT PLEDGE 
             I HOLD THAT MY TIME AND MY SKILL ARE THE ASSETS TO 
        MY PROFESSION, ASSETS WHICH GROW IN VALUE AS I 
        PROGRESS IN KENPO, UNTIL AS A THIRD DEGREE BLACK BELT 
        I STAND AS A FULLY QUALIFIED INSTRUCTOR.  IT SHALL ALSO 
        BE MY RESPONSIBILITY TO PROTECT ANY INDIVIDUALS WHO 
        WOULD TRY TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF PERSONAL 
        WEAKNESSES TO DIVEST THE GULLIBLE INTO UNPROFITABLE 
        PATHS.  TO PRESERVE THE SACRED THINGS, GOD, FAMILY, 
        AND COUNTRY, I PLEDGE MY ALL. 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Ah.  Thank you.

I stand corrected.  The school I went to doesn't use them.  There was 1 shorter one that the kids classes did, but the adults don't do anything like that.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Ah.  Thank you.
> 
> ...



That would probably be the Kenpo Creed


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2002)

Kenpo Creed

I come to you with only "Karate", empty hands.  I have no weapons but should I be forced to defend myself, my principles, or my honor... should it be a matter of life or death of right or wrong then here are my weapons -- Karate --  my empty hands.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmm....actually, no.

It might be something unique to the school.... alot is.

It's got quality instructors, but, sometimes, I wonder if I can get fried at the next belt test (Beer money nights I call em).

Now that I think about it...

its sad.

I learned more from Ingmar in 10 minutes, than 6 months in classes there.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hmm....actually, no.
> 
> ...



Ingmar is pretty cool, and he is a wealth of knowledge.  You should attend Jeff Blay's camp in August, Ingmar is supposed to be at it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _*
> 
> Ingmar is pretty cool, and he is a wealth of knowledge.*



He is? hee hee

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

Are you a kenpo student Kaith?  All this time I thought you did
like Kendo, and FMA.   Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

He is a student of the Renegade!


----------



## stal0225 (Mar 19, 2002)

But it seems alot of schools have gotten away from the pledges. Not only that but alot of the discipline as well. I mean the strictness. When i first started when i was young I remember getting push-ups galore. Heck i was a smart mouth punk then. Now i watch the kids classes and the kids will yell out an answer or just start lossing attention in the middle of the instructor speaking(time & place etc.)

When I asked about this I was told that soemtimes you have to give in a little and that in this day and age parents don't put up with that.

Not sure.... maybe a little off topic here.

Later

p.s. My school doesn't do the pledges either. Heck after they where posted i copied them out and want to memorize them myself.


----------



## Robbo (Mar 19, 2002)

Why don't you start a thread with that idea in mind? The one about losing discipline in this day and age.

Rob


----------



## stal0225 (Mar 19, 2002)

That and I started one last night about a problem i'm having with an egotistical Sempai but after going to bed and thinking about what i wrote i was worried about airing out my schools laundry.

But yeah I guess i can do that. Just gotta remember to stay on topic.

Later


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

Respect is on the downside in many studios I feel.  It is an important thread as far as I am concerned.  The Pledges are an important part of your training and guidance.  Students need the philosophical side as well as the physical.

:asian:


----------

